# drive not ready



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

Hi,
I'm trying to boot an old computer given to me years ago.Main Processor = Amd 5x86 I believe it is using DOS and Windows 3.1 When i start the computer it shows me the AMBIOS system configuration and tells me the DRIVE NOT READY InsertBOOT diskette in A: Press any key when ready. but I don't have Boot diskette.What should I do next? 

Thanks, John


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Download and create one from www.bootdisk.com


----------



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. At www.bootdisk.com I found 4 possibilities under MS -DOS version 6.22 I believe I have 6.22 because by some miracle I made a note of it when the machine was able to boot. I tried 6.22, alt 1, alt 2, and alt 3 but none worked. Bootdisk.com has a DOS 6.22 5 1/4 1.2 meg disk but I don't think that applies to me.

When I made the notation to myself about the DOS version I wrote, "MS - DOS Version 6.22" and then on the next line I wrote " Alt-H then A"

john


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

When you downloaded the 6.22 bootdisk did you then run that downloaded program to create a boot disk? 

It's not a "boot disk" by just copying the download to the floppy.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

You can also go here. Can get a complete copy of DOS 6.22 and / or a boot disk. Yes, must run the downloaded program or can just make a boot disk via DOS 6.22 and the FORMAT A:/S command. Somehow must get the system files on a formatted floppy.

http://www.peteweb.com/index.php?showtopic=3987


----------



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

After I downloaded the 6.22 bootdisk to this computer [windows 98] which I'm using now I double clicked on the icon and a batch assistant window poped up saying insert floppy to write.I put in a floppy disk and when it was done I put that floppy into drive A of the one that won't boot which says DRIVE NOT READY insert boot diskette in A: Press any key when ready.So I press any key and that just gives me another copy of the DRIVE NOT READY message.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If the PC has been out of use for a long time, the CMOS setup will have been lost.

Have you gone into the BIOS to tell it that it has actually got a floppy drive, and what type it is? It may have defaulted to a 5-1/4 in the BIOS setting, which would cause it to not recognise the 3-1/2.


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

You probably need to rethink the entire problem.

Maybe the CMOS battery is kaput??? Did you check the BIOS for the boot sequence. Shouldn't it boot to C first. Did the computer ever work, did it boot using Drive C???? Is there even a Drive C????

All sorts of possible causes. Bad floppy, bad cable, poor connections, etc. etc.

If it is a working computer and you have a proper formatted floppy with the system files on it, should at least boot to A prompt. Somehow either you aren't using a proper boot DOS disk or the puter is junk and maybe you have some sort of hardware problem.

When was the last time, this jewel was booted up???? Did it ever work for you??? Making a DOS boot disk is pretty basic stuff but in the modern age might be a major stumbling block.


----------



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

Thanks Kiwiguy and Cosmic,
I went into the BIOS and found that the A drive was disabled, changed that and she fired right up. You made my night. john


----------



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

My only problem now is that I'm looking at a DOS command prompt C:\>_ and I'd like to shut the computer off and play another day but I don't know how. I'm searching some DOS sites but if someone should happen by and see this I'd appreciate the help. john


----------



## Cosmic (May 5, 2003)

With a DOS computer there is no shutdown command. Just turn her off anywhere you please.


----------



## schnaz (Jan 11, 2001)

I think I can handle that. thanks again,john


----------

